# CAT toilet behaviour



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all, not been on for a long time, you all helped very nicely when my cat Amber was pregnant and with her kittens. This was August 2009 and all the kittens were happily rehomed. Now one of the kittens owners has been in touch to say they are getting rid of her, as in the last 6 months she has started to go the toilet on the stairs (for wee and poo). I have asked for more details but at moment, can anyone give advice.

Ive asked if she previously used litter, or if she goes out. Will get back with more info. I want to bring her here but Ive already got 3 cats (one her mum and another her sister) and my hubby said I cant have another. I would love to at least get her, train her and find her another home myself. Please advise!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Hi there,

Try and train her. Reward her a treat when she does it in the right spot. Keep doing that and the stairs should stay dry. If it's not the case you might have to talk to a pet trainer. 

good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks! My hubby is not at all keen on me getting her, cos he knows what im like and I wont want to give her up, but with her being one of our orignal kittens, I feel responsible and want her to find a loving home.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cats are generally very clean and usually a change in toileting behaviour is an indication of some sort of change or stress.
The lady who has the cat now ought to be looking into that before 'getting rid' of her  The area she is using as a toilet needs to be thoroughly cleaned with a specialist cleaner (Simple Solution from Pets at Home is good) or a biological washing product. If she can still smell urine or poo then she will continue to use the same place. The cat needs to be seen by a vet to rule out any illness which could cause the problem. Urinary tract infections can cause cats to find new areas to wee, especially soft places, like cushions, carpets or bedding.
If the cat uses a litter tray she needs to be re-taught the basics. The best way is to keep her in one room with food and litter. If she soils outside of the tray clean the area thoroughly (as above) and put the litter tray in that spot. Put her on the tray after meals and scrape her paws in the litter so that she knows what it is.
If the present owner is adamant that she will not be keeping the cat please try to have her yourself even if only for a while until she is re-trained and bear in mind all of the advice above  Good luck


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Cats are generally very clean and usually a change in toileting behaviour is an indication of some sort of change or stress.
> The lady who has the cat now ought to be looking into that before 'getting rid' of her  The area she is using as a toilet needs to be thoroughly cleaned with a specialist cleaner (Simple Solution from Pets at Home is good) or a biological washing product. If she can still smell urine or poo then she will continue to use the same place. The cat needs to be seen by a vet to rule out any illness which could cause the problem. Urinary tract infections can cause cats to find new areas to wee, especially soft places, like cushions, carpets or bedding.
> If the cat uses a litter tray she needs to be re-taught the basics. The best way is to keep her in one room with food and litter. If she soils outside of the tray clean the area thoroughly (as above) and put the litter tray in that spot. Put her on the tray after meals and scrape her paws in the litter so that she knows what it is.
> If the present owner is adamant that she will not be keeping the cat please try to have her yourself even if only for a while until she is re-trained and bear in mind all of the advice above  Good luck


Thats what I want to do get her back and check shes ok, im just worried nobody will want an 20 month old cat. Shes the fluffy one in my two pics.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

kitties said:


> Thats what I want to do get her back and check shes ok, im just worried nobody will want an 20 month old cat. Shes the fluffy one in my two pics.


Sadly you may have difficulty in finding a home for her as most people want cute kittens  but I'm sure there are people who will want her if you cannot keep her yourself.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

i have heard back from owner, she says it started at xmas when xmas tree went up, she also started to lose fur at same time (this has now grown back).

the litter hasnt moved and is still there. she also said she hasnt had her done, as she is an indoor cat, so im wondering if the stress of being on heat could cause it? 

please help. im bringing her here but my hubby is less then happy as we have 3 already.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

The advice that has already been given is sound. Definitely get her to the vets for a check up and arrange for her to be spayed as soon as it is feasible.

Give her a choice of two trays; open and hooded, with perhaps two different kinds of litter. It does sound like she may have been stressed in her previous household - and the fact that she is still entire definitely won't have helped.

May be as well to invest in a Feliway plug in diffuser for a few weeks to help her feel a little less stressed whilst she is settling back in to your home.

Keep us updated and good luck.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> The advice that has already been given is sound. Definitely get her to the vets for a check up and arrange for her to be spayed as soon as it is feasible.
> 
> Give her a choice of two trays; open and hooded, with perhaps two different kinds of litter. It does sound like she may have been stressed in her previous household - and the fact that she is still entire definitely won't have helped.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kaz its a nightmare because we cant keep her here indefinately as ive got 3 already. I just don't want her to be even more stressed! I asked her owner had she had her to the vets and she said no, she didnt see any reason to.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Cats are generally very clean and usually a change in toileting behaviour is an indication of some sort of change or stress.
> The lady who has the cat now ought to be looking into that before 'getting rid' of her  The area she is using as a toilet needs to be thoroughly cleaned with a specialist cleaner (Simple Solution from Pets at Home is good) or a biological washing product. If she can still smell urine or poo then she will continue to use the same place. The cat needs to be seen by a vet to rule out any illness which could cause the problem. Urinary tract infections can cause cats to find new areas to wee, especially soft places, like cushions, carpets or bedding.
> If the cat uses a litter tray she needs to be re-taught the basics. The best way is to keep her in one room with food and litter. If she soils outside of the tray clean the area thoroughly (as above) and put the litter tray in that spot. Put her on the tray after meals and scrape her paws in the litter so that she knows what it is.
> If the present owner is adamant that she will not be keeping the cat please try to have her yourself even if only for a while until she is re-trained and bear in mind all of the advice above  Good luck


Hi just an update ive been to collect her today, shes in a terrible state, she is so thin! and has bald patches on her neck from a flea collar and also her tail has lost most of its fur.

I have her settled in the kids play house which is carpeted and cosy, shes not eaten anything yet, but litter tray is in centre of room. Ive front lined her, and once I know shes eating will worm her cos I think that could be part of the problem. Also taking her to see vet and hoping that they can spay her, cos im sure all the coming on heat must be stressing her out.

On the plus side shes very affectionate, and still looks like our baby.

Hubby said we can keep her till shes better :001_smile: Probably will let us keep her full stop


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor baby  Hope everything goes well and you soon get her back to full health I'm sure spaying will help :thumbsup:


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Shes had a good night. Used her litter. Fleas are dead. Really affectionate, though hasnt eaten much. Going to book her in to be done today, vet said will check her over then. She needs worming, so going to try her with tuna, see if i get her down her that way.

Thanks for all help.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Save yourself the hassle and get the vet to pill her when you take her in!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> Save yourself the hassle and get the vet to pill her when you take her in!


Should have done that!! She has taken it though, and loves tuna, and has eat a bit better today, so very happy, giving it a few days before the spey.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Another update on her. We tried to integrate her with our cats and none of them were interested and it was causing her more stress. I had been in touch with cat protection league at start of week and they got in touch to say they had found her a foster carer.

Shes gone to a lovely lady and they have had her vet checked as well, and they think she has cystitis. Shes had an anti flamatory injection, and some tablets, and next weeks shes getting her jabs and getting done.

The room she has her in is cat heaven! and im getting regular updates. 

Thanks to you all for your advice


----------

